# GUANGZHOU | Knowledge City Development | U/C



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

GUANGZHOU | Jiulong Lake Knowledge Tower | 330m | 1083ft...


On the morning of July 22, at the bank of Jiulong Lake in Knowledge City, the foundation pit support and earthwork commencement ceremony of the Knowledge Tower project was held According to the plan, the construction period of the knowledge tower is 2020-2025, and the construction period is 6...




www.skyscrapercity.com





@lawdefender, please, keep posting


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

__





关于知识城-概述 - 中新广州知识城投资开发有限公司






www.ssgkc.com





The China-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City (SSGKC) continues as the next iconic project of China-Singapore cooperation after the Suzhou Industrial Park and Tianjin Eco City. The SSGKC project was jointly initiated by leaders from Guangdong and Singapore to serve as a strategic development platform and a model for economic transformation and industrial upgrading. The groundbreaking ceremony of SSGKC was held on 30 June 2010.

A Knowledge-based City to “Live, Work, Learn and Play”

SSGKC is positioned as a unique, vibrant and sustainable city that is highly attractive to both talents and knowledge-based industries. In the next 20 years, SSGKC, covering an area of 123 sq km, is expected to house a live-in population of 500,000 and will provide a harmonious 'live, work, learn and play' environment.

Backed by Favorable Policies and an Engine for Guangdong's Economic Transformation
In September 2008, Guangdong and Singapore jointly proposed the concept of SSGKC as an iconic project of China-Singapore collaboration. The Knowledge City Administrative Committee was granted municipal-level authorities, which contains legal provisions in many areas. 

Since the founding of the SSGKC project, it has been viewed as a model for Guangdong's economic transformation. Favorable policies have been granted to ensure the smooth implementation and development in the areas of talent development, industry promotion, technology, and finance.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Concept Master Plan

The Concept Master Plan of the China-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City, as well as the Urban Design Plan for the Start-Up Area (SUA) was drawn up by renowned architect-planner Dr. Liu Thai-Ker. Development is planned in an integrated manner comprising hi-tech business parks, residential, commercial, recreational and public amenities – including neighbourhood centres. Green connectors and water bodies form a network through the entire City, with large green belts dividing it into the Northern, Central and Southern Towns. The Concept Master Plan has been further refined into the SSGKC Master Plan and Detailed Control Plans, which are gazetted by the Municipal Government.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Accessibility 

SSGKC will benefit from a convenient transportation network, encompassing expressways, highways, metro lines and inter-city rail, with on-going efforts to improve the road networks linking it to Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, downtown Guangzhou and major cities in the Pearl River Delta region.

Transportation Network

The Beijing-Zhuhai Expressway, 2nd North Ring Road (Bei’erhuan Highway), Guangzhou-Huiyuan Expressway, South China High-speed Road, Guangzhou-Shantou Road, Guangzhou-Conghua Road, Huadu-Dongguan Expressway and Guangzhou-Heyuan Expressway connect SSGKC to the region and beyond. It is a 35-minute drive to reach Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport via the Huaguan Expressway, and a 30-minute drive to downtown Guangzhou by Guanghe Expressway.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*City Development*

Overview

China-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City (SSGKC) will embody eco，smart and learning into its city. These three major elements underlie and permeate every aspect of SSGKC’s development, making it a hub for innovative knowledge-based industries and an ideal habitat for living.

Smart City

SSGKC will be a Smart City, integrating urban management systems, powered by leading information and telecommunication technologies to drive sustainable economic growth, a high quality of life, and effective management of natural resources.

SSGKC has been selected as one of the State-level Smart City Pilot Site in 2013, providing an excellent test bed for leading edge technologies. SSGKC will exploit Next Generation Information and Communication Technology (ICT), cloud computing, and the Internet of Things to develop a world class city where residents can live and


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Render of the SSGKC











The supertalls projects location


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by SSGKC


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


Knowledge City Plaza


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7

Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center (Huangpu) : 633 beds ( in operation)

Guangzhou Royal Lee Cancer Hospital: 200 beds (phase 1) in operation 

Guangzhou Taihe Cancer Hospital : 400 beds in operation 


Three cancer hospitals located to each other and cooperated each other In the below photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-7-5

Metro Line 14 Hetangxia Station


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-7-5


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The overall development plan (2020-2035) of the Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City Science and Education Innovation Zone was recently released for the first time. The Science and Education Innovation Zone plans to introduce 14 scientific research institutes.

The Science and Education Innovation Zone is one of the "three zones" in the "one core, two hearts, three zones and multiple parks". The west side is a new generation information technology park, and the south side is an intelligent manufacturing park. The development of the two parks requires a large amount of knowledge investment and technological innovation. Linked development with the pilot test verification and application promotion area and the large scientific installation area to build a complete knowledge economy development chain of knowledge production-knowledge verification-knowledge promotion.

The recent planning scope of the Science and Education Innovation Zone is east to Dongping Expressway, north to Kejiao 3rd Road-Wangcun Old Village, comprehensive reconstruction and construction of a new line, south to Information East Road-Zhumeng 3rd Road-Guanghe Expressway, west to Kaikai Avenue, with a land area of 292.92 hectares.

At present, the Science and Education Innovation Zone has introduced the Guangzhou Research Institute of Xidian University, the Huangpu Research Institute of Guangzhou University (Graduate School), and the Huangpu Research Institute of Guangdong University of Foreign Studies (Graduate School). Haisi Knowledge Center is open to school.

In addition to the above-mentioned three colleges and universities, two colleges and universities will be launched in the near future, namely, the Eco-Environmental Science Center of the Greater Bay Area and the Institute of Basic Theories of Traditional Chinese Medicine, China Academy of Chinese Medical Sciences.









计划引入14所科研院所！知识城科教创新区规划首度曝光！效果图太靓啦 →


干货满满！




mp.weixin.qq.com






render


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, please, take a look at this awesome thread


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

There's a McDonald's here? Cool, I'm in!


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

A Chicagoan said:


> There's a McDonald's here? Cool, I'm in!


Also, there is a Starbucks and KFC in that shopping mall by the displaying sign board.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Project Name: Cultural Tower

Height: 338 meters

Investment: 6.9 billion

Groundbreaking starts on February 21, 2021.

Address: East of Jiulong Lake, Sino-Singapore Knowledge City, Huangpu District
Area: Land area is 58,000 square meters, construction area is 380,000 square meters
Developer: Huangpu District, Southern News Media Group, and Yuexiu Real Estate Co-developed.


render


----------

